
Maps that explain how America lives, spends, and believes - Anon84
https://www.businessinsider.com/50-maps-that-explain-how-america-lives-spends-and-believes-2019-6
======
atlasunshrugged
Really interesting, sometimes I do wonder if at some point we'll see the
coastal regions (or maybe W. Coast and Northeast) split off from the rest of
the U.S.

